
Show HN: ContactBro – Scrape contacts and social links from any website - gomezjdaniel
http://www.contactbro.com/
======
bradknowles
Don't name it anything-bro, or bro-anything, please.

This whole "bro" concept needs to die a quick and horrible death.

------
friedpiper44
I saw something similar
[http://www.contactrocket.com](http://www.contactrocket.com)

~~~
gomezjdaniel
Hey friedpiper44,

For some reason that I don't know I can't get to use their app, it seems they
also want to scrape emails and contact information with URLs you provide

But I think they make the whole process very weird with this 'rockets' and
'target' things

Have you gave a try to contactbro?

------
gomezjdaniel
Hello everyone!,

I built a contact scraper using Apifier. For now it's just a proof of concept,
but would love to hear your feedback.

